# Spendenwerbung per Call-Center und Massen-Mail



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

efkin.org bekommt Probleme mit dem Datenschutzgesetz | Augsblog.de


> efkin.org bekommt Probleme mit dem Datenschutzgesetz


Zu spät | Augsblog.de

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=21486

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,585341,00.html


> Abzocke - oder dilettantische Spendenwerbung mit guten Absichten? Ein Berliner Verein will für arme Kinder kochen, wirbt mit Massen-Mails und lässt Call Center Spender akquirieren. Doch bei einigen wurde gegen ihren Willen Geld abgebucht.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spendenwerbung per Call-Center und Massen-Mail*

Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg | KLARTEXT - Beitragsfolgeseite


> KLARTEXT vom 29.10.2008
> Umstrittene Spendensammler - Hilfsverein "Essen für Kinder in Not


----------



## JennyMcLane (30 November 2008)

*AW: Spendenwerbung per Call-Center und Massen-Mail*

So um die Weihnachtszeit rief das vorige Jahr auch bei uns wer an.

Habs mir halt Spaßhalber angehört:

es ging im kuzren darum.

Spenden für kranke Kinder, das die eben für dei Kinder ein Heim mit Therapiereithalle aufbauen können. ein jeder der mindestens 100 Euro spendet, bekommt einen STein, mit seinem Namen der dort in die Wand eingebaut wird und von jedem angeschaut werden kann.

Ich sage dann immer:

Leider ist unser Spendenbudget für dieses Jahr schon aufgebraucht

*g* das hilft immer,...


----------

